# Hindi: pitoge



## nishabda

What does pitoge mean?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

*you will be beaten* (up)... Or something like this... if you mean pit- with a short (i)... 

You should give more context (as the complete sentence and explain the context in which it was uttered)... Remember that translation is completely impossible out of context..


----------



## nishabda

Cq, thank you, and, sorry, but there is no context. I understand how difficult it can be...

Everyone, what is the root of this word, is it a verb, any other constructions in phrases?


----------



## tamah

The root is पिटना - piTanaa - to beat  
As Cilquiestsuens  said we need context because we can derive different meanings out of पिटोगे 
The immediate sentences I could think of are .... 
अगर तुमने पढाई नहीं कि तो बहोत *पिटोगे* (or *पीट जाओगे)* - if you don't study then you will be beaten up. (many times used by moms to their children hehe) 
तुम मुझे *पिटोगे*? - Will you beat me? Many times said sarcastically as in --- "Do you have the daring to beat me?" 
So we definitely need the context here.


----------



## panjabigator

A blast from the past: "अगर पढाई नहीं की तो तेरी िपटाई होगी।"  I'm pretty sure the threat resonated much more menacingly in Panjabi...

Also, since we are talking about thrashing someone, I'd say the usage of "tu" is appropriate


----------



## akak

FYI, पिटना - is to be beaten. 
*पी**ट*ना -- is 'to beat'
so it would be तुम मुझे *पी**टो**गे?

*


tamah said:


> The root is पिटना - piTanaa - to beat
> As Cilquiestsuens  said we need context because we can derive different meanings out of पिटोगे
> The immediate sentences I could think of are ....
> अगर तुमने पढाई नहीं कि तो बहोत *पिटोगे* (or *पीट जाओगे)* - if you don't study then you will be beaten up. (many times used by moms to their children hehe)
> तुम मुझे *पिटोगे*? - Will you beat me? Many times said sarcastically as in --- "Do you have the daring to beat me?"
> So we definitely need the context here.


----------



## nishabda

Thank you, all.  I don't understand devanagari, but will keep this in mind, and I am sure this thread, like all others, would be useful to people whatever stage of learning they're at.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

What was said was that *piToge* with a short_* i*_ means you will be beaten...

As akak rightly mentioned, *piiToge* with a long* i* means you will beat.


----------



## tamah

akak said:


> FYI, पिटना - is to be beaten.
> *पी**ट*ना -- is 'to beat'
> so it would be तुम मुझे *पी**टो**गे?*


 
dios mio thanx akak, I think i need to write replies without hurry and doublecheck them as well (which I never do). I mentioned पिटोगे and पीट जाओगे (ह्रस्व and दीर्घ) in same sentence as the same meaning.


----------



## akak

No problem!


----------



## bakshink

tamah- the word is bahut ( बहुत) and piiTe jaaoge (पीटे जाओगे) You will get a good beating or thrashing and (पिट जाओगे) piT jaaoge can be used for defeat usually in game. tum aaj ke maich me.n bhii aa.usTreliaa se piT jaooge. 
And PG in Punjabi we can se kuT Painii ai tainu aj changii taraa.n OR tainuu kaafi din to.n kuTaapaa cha.Dayaa naee.n


----------



## tamah

yes bakshink I made a mess of पीट and पिट. It was a disaster. 


bakshink said:


> (पिट जाओगे) piT jaaoge can be used for defeat usually in game. tum aaj ke maich me.n bhii aa.usTreliaa se piT jaooge.


Oh but I have heard पिट जाओगे in general situations as well including sports events. 
As in 
उस लड़की से दूर रहना नही तो पिट जाओगे.


----------



## bakshink

Yes tamah "उस लड़की से दूर रहना नही तो पिट जाओगे." this is the regular and more usage. My example was for the alternative use of the word.


----------



## panjabigator

> And PG in Punjabi we can se kuT Painii ai tainu aj changii taraa.n OR tainuu kaafi din to.n kuTaapaa cha.Dayaa naee.n



Exactly!


----------



## Faylasoof

As Akak pointed out there is a difference between पीटना _piitanaa_ (to beat – active verb)  and पिटना _pitanaa_ (to be beaten –passive verb). Both can also be expressed as Bakshink put it, with _jaanaa_, i.e पिट जाना _pit jaanaa_ (to be beaten / defeated – compound passive verb) or पीते जाना _piite jaanaa_ (to be beaten  - another compound passive verb) and are used in both Hindi and Urdu for sports and games as well with essentially the same meaning of <being beaten / defeated>.


----------



## tamah

bakshink said:


> Yes tamah "उस लड़की से दूर रहना नही तो पिट जाओगे." this is the regular and more usage. My example was for the alternative use of the word.


Oh then its ok, cause I was thinking if I am not aware of certain kind of usage of this phrase.


----------

